# Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich



## wp-3d (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Freunde der kleinen bunten Fische,

das die Regenbogenelritzen den letzten harten und sehr langen Winter in Deutschland problemlos überstanden haben, wurde hier im Forum schon abgeklärt.

Nun ist es vorbei mit verstecken und sie zeigen sich wieder in voller Pracht.

                                                                               die Koi warten auf Kaviar
     



hier in Bewegung: http://www.youtube.com/user/wp3d



.


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Servus Werner

Wunderschöne Fische 

Super ....


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Das sind ja schöne Fische, hab ich noch nie gesehen! Ein toller Anblick!


----------



## Goldi2009 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Hallo Werner,

sie sind wirklich wunderschön. Gerade im Schwarm kommen sie sehr gut zur geltung.

Schönen Abend

Anne


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Hallo Werner,
Deine Regenbogenelritzen schauen wirklich sehr schön aus.
Sind sie ganzjährig in derat leuchtendem "Schuppenkleid"?


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Hallo Werner,

klasse - bei mir herscht zur Zeit eine Wassertemperatur von 16° - trotzdem fangen einige Mädels an zu erröten....sie machen mir wirklich sehr viel Freude!


----------



## Doris (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Hallo

Unsere Notropis haben sich mit den __ Moderlieschen verbündet. Als es mal etwas wärmer war, schwammen sie mit ihnen um die Wette. Das gab dann einen ziemlichen Schwarm ab. Im Moment sind sie wieder etwas für sich und mit Laichstimmung ist noch nix  -  Kommt ja vielleicht noch, ansonsten ist nächstes Jahr ja auch  wieder Teichsaison


----------



## inge50 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Hallo Werner,

die sehen ja hübsch aus 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## wp-3d (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

ja schön sind sie, durch die irisierenden Schuppen können sie je nach Lichteinfall und Betrachtungswinkel in allen Farben schillern, daher nennen sie die Amerikaner Rainbowshiner.
Hier in Deutschland werden sie auch als Perlmuttfisch bezeichnet.

Ab ca.18°C kommen sie in Laichstimmung und legen das Lachs rote Hochzeitskleid an.

Alle Bilder im Netz vom Notropis chrosomus (__ Regenbogenelritze, Rainbowshiner, Regenbogenshiner,Blauflossenorfe od.Perlmuttfisch) lassen viele verschiedene Arten erahnen,
aber es ist alles nur eine einzige Art bei unterschiedlichen Lichtverhältnissen.

Dieses kann man auch auf meinen Video`s erkennen.  http://www.youtube.com/user/wp3d

ach, ja, 
es gibt ja noch einen Lexikoneintrag bei dem mir die liebe Christine (Blumenelse) geholfen hatte.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=1066


.


----------



## McFarland (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Unser Schwarm (24 Tiere von wp-3d, danke nochmal dafür) erkundet seit einigen Tagen fleißig den Bachlauf. Erst Anzeichen von rötlicher Färbung kann ich auch erkennen und freue mich schon auf das Schauspiel. Ein wunderbarer Fisch.


----------



## wp-3d (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Hi Sebastian,

wunderbare Aufnahmen und superklares Wasser.

wie hast Du die Tierchen so schön nebeneinander gestellt.


----------



## McFarland (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Superklar und das ohne technische Filterung... einfach 10m Bachlauf mit Unmengen an Pflanzen und viel Bachquellmoos. Stellenweise ist die Strömung (22.000 l/h) so stark das die Fische sich schon anstrengen müssen. Da stehen die Notropis auch grad auf dem Foto.


----------



## wp-3d (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*



McFarland schrieb:


> Stellenweise ist die Strömung (22.000 l/h) so stark das die Fische sich schon anstrengen müssen. Da stehen die Notropis auch grad auf dem Foto.





Hi Sebastian,

bei mir waren sie gegen die Strömung ( 70000l/h ) den Wasserfall 30 cm hoch, in den grossen Teich gelangt.


----------



## McFarland (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Das ist stattlich... vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran das die Strömung grad so ist das es ihnen gefällt. Zumindest hab ich sie nicht mit Stecknadeln oder anderen Hilfsmittel aufgereiht. ;-)


----------



## Shubunkin7 (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Sehr schöne Fische. Die optimale Größe. Wo bekommt man diese Fische.

Oder gibt welche ab, gegen Bares oder Tauschen natürlich. Ich mgebe meine beiden Goldorfen ab, die werden mir zu groß. Bereich Bielefeld oder Herford.

MfG Shubunkin7


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Hallo __ Shubunkin,

Werner (wp-3d), der Threadersteller, züchtet die Fischchen und verkauft sie auch. Ist von Bielefeld aus durchaus zu erreichen. Guck Dir die Homepage mal an (in Werners Signatur...).


----------



## baddie (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo __ Shubunkin,
> 
> Werner (wp-3d), der Threadersteller, züchtet die Fischchen und verkauft sie auch. Ist von Bielefeld aus durchaus zu erreichen. Guck Dir die Homepage mal an (in Werners Signatur...).



Und Werners Garten ist nen Besuch wert


----------



## wp-3d (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus Hochzeit nach dem Winter im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

ein Video von den Notropis chrosomus von oben gefilmt, 
drei verschiedene Stimmungslagen, am Ende mit roten Badeanzügen. 
Im Teich bei Sonnenlicht und klaren Wasser sind sie der spektakuläre Hingucker  .


eine hohe Auflösung wird empfohlen.
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4AZ-Lfa7W0[/yt]


.


----------

